# New Cover - All Along the Watchtower



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi again guys,

Jim the 'gobby' Brit here!!! I just uploaded a new song to Soundcloud - My version of Hendrix's 'All Along the Watchtower' (I know it was Dylan's originally!).

https://soundcloud.com/jim-sorbie/all-along-the-watchtower

The first part I recorded years ago but never got around to finishing it, so I thought I'd give it a go this past week. 

It is done in Logic Pro X, amps are a mix of real (Ceriatone (when I had it), Marshall JMP-1, MB Mark V) and amp sims (S-Gear, Amplitube, Guitar Rig) - not sure which bits now though!! Drums and percussion are EzDrummer and it was mastered with Ozone.

Enjoy!!

Cheers m'dears,
Jim


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2015)

I like.:sSig_goodjob2:


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Well done. Great arrangement. Reminds me of how I did it while on tour in Spain. We had that in there for 2 yrs or so. Started half time Am - F like yours. Quite nice.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cheers guys!

Sean - I recorded this in C#m but down tuned a full step to D, inotherwords it is in D#m.

Jim


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Loved it. Lead tone was EXTREMELY good!!


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks again guys,

if I remember correctly I recorded the first part with a Tele equipped with alnico EMG active pickups and the main part I did all the guitar parts with my go-to guitar - A Warmoth Strat with Dimarzio virtual vintage pickups in the neck and middle and a Bareknuckle Sinner in the Bridge! 

Cheers,
Jim


----------

